# Found Paddle on Ark; Amy B....



## UserName (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like it says Amy Barton on it, if you know her or are her, pm me.. Describe and Claim


----------



## barton (Aug 17, 2010)

Hello, 
My name is Elena Barton, I am Amy Barton's daughter. She lost a paddle on the Arkansas river on Saturday July 31 after Vallie Bridge. I do not know the brand but believe it was had black paddles with a white connection. I can later ask her if she knows brand but it is not a new paddle. Thanks


----------



## UserName (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Elena. Tell her to send me a message (pm) and we can meet for a coffee hopefully in a few days...


----------



## amylou (Aug 19, 2010)

*Lost paddle*



UserName said:


> Looks like it says Amy Barton on it, if you know her or are her, pm me.. Describe and Claim


Hi, thanks for posting my paddle. A friend in Colo Springs noticed and called. It should have an address of 421 Ouray Ave, Salida, CO 81201 on it plus our phone number 719-539-1975. Where is a good place for me to meet you? Where do you live? Amy


----------

